# Kasper Dolberg



## ralf (20 Novembre 2016)

Nome: Kasper Dolberg
Squadra: Ajax
Esordio: 26 luglio 2016 - PAOK 
Ruolo: attaccante
Nazionalità: danese
Data di nascita: 6 ottobre 1997
Piede preferito: destro
Altezza: 186cm

Attaccante molto interessante, dotato di una fisicità importante ma anche una certa eleganza palla al piede, ama svariare e buttarsi in mezzo per creare pericoli (il contrario di Bacca per intenderci), bravo sia nel gioco aereo sia a difendere palla.
In questa stagione ha realizzato 19 goals in 43 presenze tra campionato e coppe.
Pensate che lo stesso osservatore che ha scoperto Zlatan Ibrahimović e Christian Eriksen, John Steen Olsen, ha detto all'Ajax: "Prendete questo ragazzo o mi licenziate". In Olanda lo paragonano a Dennis Bergkamp, a me ricorda molto Luis Suárez.


----------



## ralf (20 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Chrissonero (20 Novembre 2016)

Questo ragazzo è un killer con la faccia di un bambino, preferisco cmq Isak.


----------



## Alfabri (20 Novembre 2016)

Io voglio il numero 3 dei verdi invece


----------



## unbreakable (20 Novembre 2016)

visot in europa league mi ha favorevolmente impressionato


----------



## ralf (20 Novembre 2016)

Oggi tre goal in 17 minuti contro il Nec, uno più bello dell'altro. Se Milik è stato venduto per 35M, Dolberg per me non parte per meno di 40.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Oggi tre goal in 17 minuti contro il Nec, uno più bello dell'altro. Se Milik è stato venduto per 35M, Dolberg per me non parte per meno di 40.



La categoria di Klaassen nella seconda rete.


----------



## ralf (20 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> La categoria di Klaassen nella seconda rete.



Klaassen è uno dei giocatori più sottovalutati d'Europa, qualità, inserimenti e soprattutto tanta corsa. A gennaio ha rifutato il Napoli per restare ad Amsterdam. Di Isak so che interessa al Psg che pare abbia offerto 10 M all'Aik.


----------



## pablog1585 (21 Novembre 2016)

fortissimo questo Danese... ma sto Isak chi è?


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Klaassen è uno dei giocatori più sottovalutati d'Europa, qualità, inserimenti e soprattutto tanta corsa. A gennaio ha rifutato il Napoli per restare ad Amsterdam.



Per quello che aveva sentito Overmars non hanno trovato l'accordo tra i club, il Napoli offriva 15 mln l'Ajax voleva 25 mln di euri, poi hanno virato su Zielinski..

Come vedreste il centrocampo di Montella con Klaassen, Locatelli e Jack?



pablog1585 ha scritto:


> fortissimo questo Danese... ma sto Isak chi è?



http://www.milanworld.net/alexander-isak-vt40899.html


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Novembre 2016)

Sembra ci sia forte la juve.


----------



## Therealsalva (25 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per quello che aveva sentito Overmars non hanno trovato l'accordo tra i club, il Napoli offriva 15 mln l'Ajax voleva 25 mln di euri, poi hanno virato su Zielinski..
> 
> Come vedreste il centrocampo di Montella con Klaassen, Locatelli e Jack?



Sinceramente, da simpatizzante dell'Ajax (non voglio dire tifoso perché guardo le partite giusto quando le danno su Sky), non stravedo per Klaasen, nella situazione in cui lo collochi però avrebbe innegabilmente un senso (sia chiaro, per non stravedo intendo che non il giocatore della mia vita, ma è sicuramente molto forte, considerando anche che è un 93). 

Per il resto, Dolberg è una delle poche gioie per i lanceri in questa stagione, se potessi lo prenderei subito! È perfetto per Montella secondo me


----------



## kolao95 (25 Novembre 2016)

Se ne parla bene ovunque, ho visto qualche immagine di una partita dell'Ajax (mi pare in Europa League col Celta Vigo) e mi ha colpito tantissimo per tecnica e rapidità d'esecuzione.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Novembre 2016)

Questo sarebbe assolutamente da prendere, adesso che non costa tanto.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Novembre 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, da simpatizzante dell'Ajax (non voglio dire tifoso perché guardo le partite giusto quando le danno su Sky), non stravedo per Klaasen, nella situazione in cui lo collochi però avrebbe innegabilmente un senso (sia chiaro, per non stravedo intendo che non il giocatore della mia vita, ma è sicuramente molto forte, considerando anche che è un 93).



Grazie, io lo vedo come un Hamsik forse meno luminoso ma più efficace, tatticamente è molto inteligente, io si decisamente stravedo per lui e lo vedrei benissimo nel Milan e nella serie A.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Grazie, io lo vedo come un Hamsik forse meno luminoso ma più efficace, tatticamente è molto inteligente, io si decisamente stravedo per lui e lo vedrei benissimo nel Milan e nella serie A.



la sua forza è l'intelligenza tattica. Mi piace un sacco...E' il classico giocatore che magari non lo senti troppo nominare ma è decisivo e determinante per le geometrie della squadra.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe assolutamente da prendere, adesso che non costa tanto.



magari...per meno di 35 questo non parte.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Novembre 2016)

Il 18 dicembre c'è Ajax vs PSV...qualcosa mi dice che ci saranno molti scout in quel giorno, e speriamo anche Mirabelli.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Novembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la sua forza è l'intelligenza tattica. Mi piace un sacco...E' il classico giocatore che magari non lo senti troppo nominare ma è decisivo e determinante per le geometrie della squadra.



Infatti è il lidere tecnico del Ajax, uno con quella capacità per noi a centrocampo al posto di Kucka sarebbe oro, vicino a Locatelli con Suso e Jack ai lati... sono sicuro che vedremo una bella dinamica tra centrocampo e ataco.

---------------------------Locateli-----------------------

--------------------Klaassen------------------------------

------------------------------------------------Jack----------

----------Suso------------------------------------------------



MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Il 18 dicembre c'è Ajax vs PSV...qualcosa mi dice che ci saranno molti scout in quel giorno, e speriamo anche Mirabelli.



Bel dato.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Dicembre 2016)

Quel fatidico 18 dicembre è arrivato, ma...pronti, via...Dolberg prende una botta e zoppica. Prova a rimanere in campo ma al 25' si arrende. 

Un minuto di silenzio per tutti gli osservatori che erano presenti all'Amsterdam Arena.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Quel fatidico 18 dicembre è arrivato, ma...pronti, via...Dolberg prende una botta e zoppica. Prova a rimanere in campo ma al 25' si arrende.
> 
> Un minuto di silenzio per tutti gli osservatori che erano presenti all'Amsterdam Arena.



Klaassen ha fatto una partita fantastica è un gol pazzesco.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Klaassen ha fatto una partita fantastica è un gol pazzesco.



Non stupisce affatto questo tiro da parte sua.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non stupisce affatto questo tiro da parte sua.



Quello che invece stupisce è come il Milan non fa nenmeno un tentativo per averlo, è un giocatore davero perfetto per il nostro centrocampo, uno che farebbe la differenza da subito.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quello che invece stupisce è come il Milan non fa nenmeno un tentativo per averlo, è un giocatore davero perfetto per il nostro centrocampo, uno che farebbe la differenza da subito.



Credo che questa stagione andrà via, non può restare in Olanda a vita.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Credo che questa stagione andrà via, non può restare in Olanda a vita.



Sai che con lui, Caldara, Gagliardini e Tielemans sistemiamo difesa e centrocampo per i prossimi 10 anni.. poi come ciliegina sulla torta un Dolberg non sarebbe male.

.....................................Donnarumma........................................
...Calabria............Caldara..............Romagnoli......De Sciglio..
...........................................Locatelli...........................................
................................Klaassen.........Tielemans (Jack)..............
.......................Suso............................................Jack (Keita)....
.......................................Dolberg (Lapadula).............................


----------



## Eziomare (20 Dicembre 2016)

Di primo acchito pare una specie di mix tra Torres e Huntelaar, molto interessante. Certo pero' che farsi un'opinione compiuta sulla base di qualche video di highlights e' un po' complicato. Al di la' di tutto sono quasi certo che esista gia' un'opzione di acquisto da parte di qualche big europea, purtroppo.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Dicembre 2016)

Che giocatore ragazzi.. Con quel tiro secco e potente e quel tocco di prima fatato mi ricorda molto Lewandoski!


----------



## ralf (20 Gennaio 2017)

Il BVB pare abbia offerto 20M per Kasperino.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Il BVB pare abbia offerto 20M per Kasperino.



Sicuramente, l'Dortmund è una società molto inteligente.. poi noi gli diamo 70 per Aubameyang a giugno facendo la figura dei polli



Che rabbia! in questo mercato abbiamo già perso Caldara, Gagliardini, Isak, Orsolini, Depay...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Il BVB pare abbia offerto 20M per Kasperino.



Rifiutano? Io credo che se aspettano un anno e mezzo il prezzo sarà più alto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Gennaio 2017)

Visto contro l'Utrecht. Prestazione deludente da parte sua, in una gara difficile per l'Ajax, ciò nonostante...è molto bravo a difendere palla spalle alla porta.


----------



## ralf (29 Gennaio 2017)

1 goal 1 assist 1 palo e una traversa, oh my Dolberg!


----------



## ralf (2 Febbraio 2017)

Kasperino


----------



## ralf (13 Febbraio 2017)

Kasper Dolberg vs Sparta Rotterdam


----------



## Alfabri (13 Febbraio 2017)

Vice Belotti. Chi se lo prende fa un colpaccio in prospettiva.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> .è molto bravo a difendere palla spalle alla porta.



Esatto! e non solo, Kasper è un 9 di una inteligenza calcistica tale che noi al Milan non vediamo da decenni..


----------



## ralf (24 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Esatto! e non solo, Kasper è un 9 di una inteligenza calcistica tale che noi al Milan non vediamo da decenni..



Pare lo voglia Klopp al Liverpool.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Febbraio 2017)

Più lo guardo e più mi convinco che sia una seconda punta piuttosto che una prima punta classica. Insomma, sarebbe perfetto per il gioco di Montella.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Pare lo voglia Klopp al Liverpool.



Nel nome di Lewandoski.. guarda cosa potrebbe fare sotto la guida di Kloop insieme a Coutinho, Wijnaldun, Mane e compagnia.



MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Più lo guardo e più mi convinco che sia una seconda punta piuttosto che una prima punta classica. Insomma, sarebbe perfetto per il gioco di Montella.



Per me il piano sul 9 nel Milan è molto semplice, subito dopo il closing una offerta seria a Cairo per Belotti (45-50 mln E), immediatamente dopo 30-35 mln per chiudere col Ajax per Dolberg.. con questo ragazzo non possiamo dormire, dobbiamo chiudere prima di giugno.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Febbraio 2017)

O Dolbegr o Belotti, entrambi è utopia (oltre che senza senso).


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> O Dolbegr o Belotti, entrambi è utopia (oltre che senza senso).



Volevo dire Dolberg si non possiamo prendere il Gallo..

Ancora in rete oggi Kasperino, tiro da fuori di Klaassen e gol da 9 del danese.


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Aprile 2017)

Giocatore fantastico


----------



## ralf (3 Maggio 2017)

Kasperino c'è...


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2017)

Quanto mi piace...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Kasperino c'è...



Questo è davvero forte ragazzi, e ve lo dico io.. 

Ormai i top non vengono, Mirabelli presentati ad Amsterdam con 30 mln e vedrai che lo mollano..


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Maggio 2017)

Tecnicamente formidabile e sotto porta freddo come un glaciale, questo ragazzo è un killer, si Mirabelli senza svenarsi vuole un 9 per questo Milan, uno che possa fare reparto da solo e sopratutto segni, quel 9 deve essere lui.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Maggio 2017)

Fra lui, Klaassen, Traorè e Younes qualcuno bisogna portare a casa. Mirabelli non è mai stato visto alle partite dell'Ajax?


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Maggio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Fra lui, Klaassen, Traorè e Younes qualcuno bisogna portare a casa. Mirabelli non è mai stato visto alle partite dell'Ajax?



Mai..

Klaassen e Dolberg sarebbe perfetto, oggi il centrocampista più sottovalutato di europa ha sovrastato Tolisso senza problemi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mai..
> 
> Klaassen e Dolberg sarebbe perfetto, oggi il centrocampista più sottovalutato di europa ha sovrastato Tolisso senza problemi.



Quando vidi questi ragazzi nel turno preliminare di Champions contro il Rostov, pensai che fossero, se non sopravvalutati, ancora molto acerbi. Sono cresciuti molto nell'arco della stagione e dell'Europa League, Mirabelli dovrebbe agire prima che la concorrenza ci anticipi anche qui.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Maggio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quando vidi questi ragazzi nel turno preliminare di Champions contro il Rostov, pensai che fossero, se non sopravvalutati, ancora molto acerbi. Sono cresciuti molto nell'arco della stagione e dell'Europa League, Mirabelli dovrebbe agire prima che la concorrenza ci anticipi anche qui.



Su Dolberg hai ragione ma per Klaassen è la quarta stagione su questo livello, oggi ho visto benissimo anche Ziyech.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Maggio 2017)

Grande gol però...che praterie mamma mia.


----------



## Black (4 Maggio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quando vidi questi ragazzi nel turno preliminare di Champions contro il Rostov, pensai che fossero, se non sopravvalutati, ancora molto acerbi. Sono cresciuti molto nell'arco della stagione e dell'Europa League, Mirabelli dovrebbe agire prima che la concorrenza ci anticipi anche qui.



proprio così. Sono questi i colpi che mi aspetterei da un DS capace. Non i nomi che sono sulla cresta dell'onda e che sono sovrastimati


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Su Dolberg hai ragione ma per Klaassen è la quarta stagione su questo livello, oggi ho visto benissimo anche Ziyech.



Vero, di Klaassen si parla da più tempo. Di Bazoer invece si sa come sta andando a Wolfsburg?


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2017)

Mirabelli passa il tempo ad guardare gente dell´Atalanta e Sassuolo.. mentre i profili sono questi gente che ti gioca le semifinali finali di Europa League.. gente abituata a giocare in EUROPA.

Non puoi permetterti i giocatori top di Cl, ma puoi permetterti quegli da EL


----------



## ralf (4 Maggio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Vero, di Klaassen si parla da più tempo. Di Bazoer invece si sa come sta andando a Wolfsburg?


Non sta facendo granchè ma come un pò tutto il Wolfsburg, visto che stanno rischiando di retrocedere.


----------



## ralf (4 Maggio 2017)




----------



## pablog1585 (6 Maggio 2017)

Altro gol e 20esimo della stagione di cui 6 in Europa x il "macchinoso" danese


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli passa il tempo ad guardare gente dell´Atalanta e Sassuolo.. mentre i profili sono questi gente che ti gioca le semifinali finali di Europa League.. gente abituata a giocare in EUROPA.
> 
> Non puoi permetterti i giocatori top di Cl, ma puoi permetterti quegli da EL



Vero, guarda chi ha preso Clasie come si è trovato bene....


----------



## ralf (6 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vero, guarda chi ha preso Clasie come si è trovato bene....



E chi ha preso Eriksen?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vero, guarda chi ha preso Clasie come si è trovato bene....



Guarda io e parlo per me, gli unici giocatori che del campionato olandese che avevo detto o comunque credevo che fossere diventati qualcosa erano 3. Eriksen, Suarez e Strootman. E tutti e tre sono hanno rispettato le aspettative, Strootmann si è perso per via dell'infortunio me gli altri due no.

I vari Depay claise e chi per lui, non gli ho mai presi in considerazione.

Dolberg è un giocatore che diventerà importante e lo dico perché già lo seguivo nelle giovani del Silkeborg, città che si trova a poco più da dove abito. Ed è per questo che ne sono stra-sicuro.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vero, guarda chi ha preso Clasie come si è trovato bene....



Clasie!!!! Mezzo forum lo voleva, era un Iniesta olandese  che fine ha fatto?!


----------



## ralf (11 Maggio 2017)

In Olanda dicono che nei giorni scorsi ha cambiato procuratore, passando da Jens Steffensen alla Sports Entertainment Group, che ha tra i suoi assistiti anche De Vrij e Strootman. Che il cambio di procuratore possa essere l'indizio di un trasferimento futuro?


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2017)

Marianella durante la partita ha fatto riferimento ad un'intervista in cui ha dichiarato di non sentirsi pronto per la Premier. Per me o resta all'Ajax un altro anno o va a giocare in un campionato di passaggio (a questo punto anche la nostra Serie A è papabile).


----------



## Black (11 Maggio 2017)

ho visto un pò di :Lione-Ajax. Certo che quel gol con il tocco sotto di Dolberg non è mica male come biglietto da visita.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2017)

Molto promettente, gran bel talento ma secondo me ancora un pò acerbo.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guarda io e parlo per me, gli unici giocatori che del campionato olandese che avevo detto o comunque credevo che fossere diventati qualcosa erano 3. Eriksen, Suarez e Strootman. E tutti e tre sono hanno rispettato le aspettative, Strootmann si è perso per via dell'infortunio me gli altri due no.
> 
> I vari Depay claise e chi per lui, non gli ho mai presi in considerazione.
> 
> Dolberg è un giocatore che diventerà importante e lo dico perché già lo seguivo nelle giovani del Silkeborg, città che si trova a poco più da dove abito. Ed è per questo che ne sono stra-sicuro.



Anche io sono convinto che nei peggiore dei casi questo ragazzo diventa un Tomasson o un Madzukic per fare un nome, lo valuto come un potenziale campione ma più di tutto io sono impattato dalla sua freddezza.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Maggio 2017)

Lo preferirei a Belotti.


----------



## Doctore (12 Maggio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Lo preferirei a Belotti.





la droga fa male


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Maggio 2017)

Ha fatto capire che resterà ad Amsterdam un'altra stagione. Giusto cosi, ha solo 19 anni e la sua carriera è all'inizio.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guarda io e parlo per me, gli unici giocatori che del campionato olandese che avevo detto o comunque credevo che fossere diventati qualcosa erano 3. Eriksen, Suarez e Strootman. E tutti e tre sono hanno rispettato le aspettative, Strootmann si è perso per via dell'infortunio me gli altri due no.
> 
> I vari Depay claise e chi per lui, non gli ho mai presi in considerazione.
> 
> Dolberg è un giocatore che diventerà importante e lo dico perché già lo seguivo nelle giovani del Silkeborg, città che si trova a poco più da dove abito. Ed è per questo che ne sono stra-sicuro.



Che il ragazzo abbia un talento fuori dal comune si vede chiaramente, bisogna essere ciechi per non vedere le sue doti (cit)


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2017)

Gran bel giocatore. Gioca e fa giocare bene gli altri.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Maggio 2017)

Che classe.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2017)

Il gol di ieri, sembrava volesse fare la giocata del panzone da 100 mln di euro contro il MOnaco, fallita poi. Un ragazzino che ti fa queste cose in una partita delicata, vuol dire avere due palle.


----------



## ralf (12 Maggio 2017)

Dolberg: "I will still be at Ajax next year. At least, if they still want me".


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il gol di ieri, sembrava volesse fare la giocata del panzone da 100 mln di euro contro il MOnaco, fallita poi. Un ragazzino che ti fa queste cose in una partita delicata, vuol dire avere due palle.



Fredezza e delicatezza nella stessa giocata.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dolberg: "I will still be at Ajax next year. At least, if they still want me".



Non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Maggio 2017)

Ieri ancora in gol, già quota 23 nella stagione..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2017)

sta per esplodere totalmente.


----------



## Victorss (16 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sta per esplodere totalmente.


Bisogna prenderlo, a breve sarà già troppo tardi.


----------



## de sica (24 Maggio 2017)

Oggi male. Totalmente inesistente


----------



## wfiesso (24 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Oggi male. Totalmente inesistente



Costantemente pressato, deve fare ancora molta esperienza, ma ha un potenziale ottimo


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

È ancora grezzo, ma si sapeva, un altro anno all'Ajax gli farà bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2017)

Questo tra 2 anni nessuno saprà più chi sia


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo tra 2 anni nessuno saprà più chi sia



Er sentenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2017)

Era la prima partita che vedevo di Dolberg, ero curioso di guardarlo con i miei occhi...beh, che dire, stasera impalpabile...come suggerisce il suo nome, un fantasmino


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma da quant'è che non segna? Ieri con l'Ajax ha fatto doppietta Huntelaar


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo tra 2 anni nessuno saprà più chi sia



.
Sopravvalutatissimo


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Settembre 2017)

Gli attaccanti giovani forti sono altri.. Sandro Ramirez,Rashford,il nostro Silva e soprattutto Timo Werner


----------



## Schism75 (17 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Gli attaccanti giovani forti sono altri.. Sandro Ramirez,Rashford,il nostro Silva e soprattutto *Timo Werner*



Avrei preso lui questa estate. Giocatore che se mantiene quanto fatto vedere, boh è una roba incredibile


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2017)

giocatore ridicolo, come ho cercaato di dire da mesi ai tanti che ne esaltavano le doti

dall'eredivisie il centravanti più forte uscito negli ultimi anni è Jannsen, ora al Tottenham.

Dolberg è un giocatorino. Dalla sua ha che è giovane e può migliorare.
Non ci spenderei più di 5mln per sto coso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giocatore ridicolo, come ho cercaato di dire da mesi ai tanti che ne esaltavano le doti
> 
> dall'eredivisie il centravanti più forte uscito negli ultimi anni è Jannsen, ora al Tottenham.
> 
> ...



Jannsen è andato in prestito non ricordo dove. Forse Turchia.
Mi tengo tutta la vita Silva.
Poi per chi ha nominato Werner, è cresciuto nello Stoccarda, squadra che simpatizzo, ha esordito appena 16enne dando una grossa mano alla squadra a salvarsi il primo anno. Le stigmate del campione erano evidenti. Poi purtroppo col decadimento dello Stoccarda è stato ceduto a 2 soldi al Lipsia.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Settembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Jannsen è andato in prestito non ricordo dove. Forse Turchia.
> Mi tengo tutta la vita Silva.
> Poi per chi ha nominato Werner, è cresciuto nello Stoccarda, squadra che simpatizzo, ha esordito appena 16enne dando una grossa mano alla squadra a salvarsi il primo anno. Le stigmate del campione erano evidenti. Poi purtroppo col decadimento dello Stoccarda è stato ceduto a 2 soldi al Lipsia.



Ancora del tottenham. A me non piace, forse anche perchè in premier con kane trova 0 spazio


----------



## The Ripper (30 Settembre 2017)

10 partite tra campionato e coppe, 0 gol
il fenomeno


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

rigore sbagliato nel 4-0 dell'ajax di ieri
ancora a secco in questa stagione dopo 12 partite tra campionato e coppe (se escludiamo la tripletta contro la squadra di serie C olandese nella loro coppa nazionale)
direi che non dovrebbe manco stare in questa sezione sto coso...


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il fenomeno Dollberg del competitivo campionato olandese. Ancora più scarso di Milik


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il fenomeno Dollberg del competitivo campionato olandese. Ancora più scarso di Milik



Milik scarso? Come Dzeko 2 anni fa secondo molti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quest'odio per Dolberg? [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quest'odio per Dolberg? [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]



sono 8 mesi che sento dire "Il Milan dovrebbe prendere Dolberg, non Aubameyang/Belotti/Aguero/Sanchez ecc... ecc..."
E sono 8 mesi che dico "Raga, ma guardate che non è più forte di Paloschi". Ma non mi riferisco tanto al forum quanto a miei ex colleghi che rompono


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Milik scarso? Come Dzeko 2 anni fa secondo molti.



Va bene, va bene. E' fortissimo


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono 8 mesi che sento dire "Il Milan dovrebbe prendere Dolberg, non Aubameyang/Belotti/Aguero/Sanchez ecc... ecc..."
> E sono 8 mesi che dico "Raga, ma guardate che non è più forte di Paloschi". Ma non mi riferisco tanto al forum quanto a miei ex colleghi che rompono



si ma giudicare un ragazzino e dare sentenze per me è sbagliato. Non puoi sapere se tra un paio di anni può esplodere, così come vale al contrario. Ci vuole equilibrio.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma giudicare un ragazzino e dare sentenze per me è sbagliato. Non puoi sapere se tra un paio di anni può esplodere, così come vale al contrario. Ci vuole equilibrio.



Sono d'accordo con te... ma allora deve valere lo stesso discorso per Cutrone, che è più giovane e pare di ben altra caratura.


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo gli esperti questo era un altro fenomeno di sicuro affidamento sul quale riversare gran parte del budget estivo, un po' come Belotti. Complimenti vivissimi


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Secondo gli esperti questo era un altro fenomeno di sicuro affidamento sul quale riversare gran parte del budget estivo, un po' come Belotti. Complimenti vivissimi



Mai piaciuto ma sempre meglio di Kalinic


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto ma sempre meglio di Kalinic



Manco io avrei preso Kalinic, ma di certo non andavo a buttare il doppio dei soldi per cui è stato pagato il croato per prendere questo qui


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Manco io avrei preso Kalinic, ma di certo non andavo a buttare il doppio dei soldi per cui è stato pagato il croato per prendere questo qui



Il doppio dei soldi secondo chi?


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Il doppio dei soldi secondo chi?



Secondo i succitati esperti del mercato, ricordo i topic in cui si sosteneva che sarebbe stato un ottimo affare spendere 50 milioni per Dolberg


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Secondo i succitati esperti del mercato, ricordo i topic in cui si sosteneva che sarebbe stato un ottimo affare spendere 50 milioni per Dolberg



In realtà il prezzo che avveva fatto Overmars era di 30 mln di E


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In realtà il prezzo che avveva fatto Overmars era di 30 mln di E



Mi pare di aver criticato in italiano corretto coloro i quali erano disposti ad elargire tali somme, non ho da nessuna parte menzionato il reale valore economico del giocatore


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi pare di aver criticato in italiano corretto coloro i quali erano disposti ad elargire tali somme, non ho da nessuna parte menzionato il reale valore economico del giocatore





Serginho ha scritto:


> Manco io avrei preso Kalinic, ma di certo non andavo a buttare il doppio dei soldi per cui è stato pagato il croato per prendere questo qui



Nessuno almeno qua ha mai detto di pagare 50 mln di euri per Kasper Dolberg.


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Secondo gli esperti questo era un altro fenomeno di sicuro affidamento sul quale riversare gran parte del budget estivo, un po' come Belotti. Complimenti vivissimi



Denoto con piacere che segui l'Ajax, bene. A proposito di Dolberg, come l'hai visto nelle ultime partite?


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nessuno almeno qua ha mai detto di pagare 50 mln di euri per Kasper Dolberg.



Dici? Eppure basta rimanere su questo topic, o al massimo farsi un giretto su google per trovare post in cui si giustificano spese superiori a 35, a 45 o a 50. In alcune addirittura lo si paragona ad Ibra, in altra si paventa un possibile rientro di 100 milioni in caso di rivendita. Si saranno scritti da soli questi post evidentemente


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Denoto con piacere che segui l'Ajax, bene. A proposito di Dolberg, come l'hai visto nelle ultime partite?



Benissimo, segna a valanga contro le megadifese olandesi. Te piuttosto che sei l'autore del topic, come lo vedi? Vale ancora almeno 40 milioni? E' ancora il nuovo Ibra?


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Benissimo, segna a valanga contro le megadifese olandesi. Te piuttosto che sei l'autore del topic, come lo vedi? Vale ancora almeno 40 milioni? E' ancora il nuovo Ibra?



In realtà scrivi solo per scrivere.. certamente questa stagione non sta facendo bene sopratutto per certi problemi fisici, ma ti ricordo che Dolberg con 20 anni ha già fatto 29 reti e 10 assist in 68 partite nella prima squadra del Ajax, più di Zlatan nello stesso Ajax alla sua stessa età..


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In realtà scrivi solo per scrivere.. certamente questa stagione non sta facendo bene sopratutto per certi problemi fisici, ma ti ricordo che Dolberg con 20 anni ha già fatto 29 reti e 10 assist in 68 partite nella prima squadra del Ajax, più di Zlatan nello stesso Ajax alla sua stessa età..



E a me cosa frega? Io ho riportato altro in questo topic, ho parlato di chi sosteneva fosse giusto pagare cifre iperboliche per un giovane che non ha dimostrato ancora nulla, scripta manent


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Benissimo, segna a valanga contro le megadifese olandesi. Te piuttosto che sei l'autore del topic, come lo vedi? Vale ancora almeno 40 milioni? E' ancora il nuovo Ibra?


L'appellativo di "nuovo Ibra", credo non l'abbia mai dato nessuno. Su Dolberg ti posso dire che quest'anno le prime sette partite non era neanche titolare, giocava solo gli ultimi spezzoni di gara. Da un mese a questa parte è tornato titolare, ma non sta facendo granchè.
Quello che preoccupa di più, non sono i goals, anche Ibra per esempio il primo anno all'Ajax ne aveva fatti pochi, ma è l'approccio alla partita, entra in campo molle, è poco aggressivo, da l'idea di un giocatore che sa già che tra un pò cambierà aria. Le voci di mercato estive sembra l'abbiano distratto, però é pur sempre un 20enne.


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'appellativo di "nuovo Ibra", credo non l'abbia mai dato nessuno. Su Dolberg ti posso dire che quest'anno le prime sette partite non era neanche titolare, giocava solo gli ultimi spezzoni di gara. Da un mese a questa parte è tornato titolare, ma non sta facendo granchè.
> Quello che preoccupa di più, non sono i goals, anche Ibra per esempio il primo anno all'Ajax ne aveva fatti pochi, ma è l'approccio alla partita, entra in campo molle, è poco aggressivo, da l'idea di un giocatore che sa già che tra un pò cambierà aria. Le voci di mercato estive sembra l'abbiano distratto, però é pur sempre un 20enne.



Innanzitutto paragoni con il giovane Ibra ci sono e posso upparti i topic se vuoi, anche se penso possa dar fastidio ai mod, ma scripta manent quindi è inutile negare.
Per quanto riguarda il resto, sono cose in cui credi tu, ma sembrano giustificazioni belle e buone tant'è vero che ci sono milioni di esempi di giocatori col piede di partenza che comunque rendono. Inoltre il fatto di non giocare non porta di certo acqua al suo mulino, in un campionato simile se non giochi vuol dire che stai messo male e quando giochi se la tua squadra segna 5, 8, 3 gol e tu non segni mai pur essendo una prima punta, evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Sopravvalutato.. il miglior under 20 è Werner ma non mi dispiacciono nemmeno Mayoral,Carlvert lewyn ed abraham


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto paragoni con il giovane Ibra ci sono e posso upparti i topic se vuoi, anche se penso possa dar fastidio ai mod, ma scripta manent quindi è inutile negare.
> Per quanto riguarda il resto, sono cose in cui credi tu, ma sembrano giustificazioni belle e buone tant'è vero che ci sono milioni di esempi di giocatori col piede di partenza che comunque rendono. Inoltre il fatto di non giocare non porta di certo acqua al suo mulino, in un campionato simile se non giochi vuol dire che stai messo male e quando giochi se la tua squadra segna 5, 8, 3 gol e tu non segni mai pur essendo una prima punta, evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va



Guardati l'ultima intervista che ha fatto Ibra su FoxSports, la parte in cui descrive la sua esperienza all'Ajax, e capirai tante cose su cosa è diventata l'Ajax negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Guardati l'ultima intervista che ha fatto Ibra su FoxSports, la parte in cui descrive la sua esperienza all'Ajax, e capirai tante cose su cosa è diventata l'Ajax negli ultimi anni.



Se ti va dimmi tu cosa intendi che ora mi scoccio di andarla a cercare


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se ti va dimmi tu cosa intendi che ora mi scoccio di andarla a cercare



Appena recupero il video te lo invio, che facciamo prima.


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Appena recupero il video te lo invio, che facciamo prima.



Ok. Però bada bene che io non ce l'ho con Dolberg, è giovane e da qui a 10 anni può succedere di tutto. Io mi riferivo (come spesso faccio) a chi pensa di conoscere il calcio ma ha totale mancanza di equilibrio e di conseguenza non ne azzecca mezza


----------



## vannu994 (10 Aprile 2018)

Dolberg che tanto si nominava questa estate che fine ha fatto? Qualcuno che segue l'eredivise lo vede giocare? Io ho solo visto che ha segnato 5 goal in 18 partite di campionato.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Aprile 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dolberg che tanto si nominava questa estate che fine ha fatto? Qualcuno che segue l'eredivise lo vede giocare? Io ho solo visto che ha segnato 5 goal in 18 partite di campionato.



È fermo per infortunio dalla fine dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Serginho (11 Aprile 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dolberg che tanto si nominava questa estate che fine ha fatto? Qualcuno che segue l'eredivise lo vede giocare? Io ho solo visto che ha segnato 5 goal in 18 partite di campionato.



Stagione deludente. Un altro per cui gli esperti avrebbero speso 50 milioni sull'unghia per poi prendersela ferocemente con i dirigenti etichettandoli come incompetenti


----------



## bmb (11 Aprile 2018)

La dimostrazione che il calcio vero e football manager sono 2 cose distinte.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Agosto 2018)

Per chi segue l'Ajax: questo è sparito totalmente?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per chi segue l'Ajax: questo è sparito totalmente?



Ha avuto questo inverno un brutto infortunio che l'ha tenuto fuori per un bel po' di tempo ed ora e' di nuovo out mi sembra per un problema muscolare.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

Non so Beppe, io questo Dolberg non lo metterei con Maher e Clasie


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so Beppe, io questo Dolberg non lo metterei con Maher e Clasie



Qui dentro è pieno di "esperti" che si fanno le pippe su questi giocatori che non vedranno mai lo straccio di una squadra importante. 

Il problema è che si continuano a fare discorsi del tipo " ma che Higuain è meglio Makokiyembu del Ganer che gioca in terza diviose russa , lui si che tra 12 anni sarà il piu forte di tutti "

E c'è qualcuno che ci crede pure.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui dentro è pieno di "esperti" che si fanno le pippe su questi giocatori che non vedranno mai lo straccio di una squadra importante.
> 
> Il problema è che si continuano a fare discorsi del tipo " ma che Higuain è meglio Makokiyembu del Ganer che gioca in terza diviose russa , lui si che tra 12 anni sarà il piu forte di tutti "
> 
> E c'è qualcuno che ci crede pure.



Più che altro si seguono le mode. Tipo un tizio a caso che gioca nell'Ajax o Lione di turno è forte per qualcuno e automaticamente, grazie al web, diviene l'oggetto del desiderio di tutti.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ha avuto questo inverno un brutto infortunio che l'ha tenuto fuori per un bel po' di tempo ed ora e' di nuovo out mi sembra per un problema muscolare.



Più che altro anche prima dell'infortunio ha fatto pietà.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro anche prima dell'infortunio ha fatto pietà.



Sisi, mi sembra solo 8 gol in stagione, una miseria considerando il valore del campionato olandese


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Agosto 2018)

Io sinceramente ne approfitterei ora, a 10-15 milioni secondo me è un win win


----------



## sacchino (22 Agosto 2018)

E' giovane ma alla sua età i fenomeni erano già dei grandi calciatori, questo se migliorerà sarà buono per squadre di seconta terza fascia.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente ne approfitterei ora, a 10-15 milioni secondo me è un win win



Che tempismo per il tuo commento


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2018)

Dolberg è un ottobre '97, aspetterei qualche anno prima di bollarlo come bidone.

Ha avuto tanti infortuni, anche molto gravi, le qualità le ha.


----------



## Victorss (22 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dolberg è un ottobre '97, aspetterei qualche anno prima di bollarlo come bidone.
> 
> Ha avuto tanti infortuni, anche molto gravi, le qualità le ha.



Esatto, io sono uno di quelli che sbavava dietro a questo e dico che lo prenderei ora che è completamente deprezzato. Con 15 milioni lo porti a casa e provi a formarlo, ha qualità superiori alla media.
Certo che se si fa come con André Silva che al primo anno in Italia viene bollato come cesso atomico perché non ha fatto bene..di questi giocatori ne vanno presi zero ma solo gente pronta..
Io lo prenderei ora e lo lascerei in prestito biennale a qualche squadra di A o in Liga/premier.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Esatto, io sono uno di quelli che sbavava dietro a questo e dico che lo prenderei ora che è completamente deprezzato. Con 15 milioni lo porti a casa e provi a formarlo, ha qualità superiori alla media.
> Certo che se si fa come con André Silva che al primo anno in Italia viene bollato come cesso atomico perché non ha fatto bene..di questi giocatori ne vanno presi zero ma solo gente pronta..
> Io lo prenderei ora e lo lascerei in prestito biennale a qualche squadra di A o in Liga/premier.



Mah sarebbe un investimento da società coi soldi... cosa che non siamo noi 
Ultimamente lo seguo poco, non so in quali condizioni sia.

Però avessimo 15 milioni da spendere li punterei decisamente su altri obiettivi più importanti e prioritari per noi.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui dentro è pieno di "esperti" che si fanno le pippe su questi giocatori che non vedranno mai lo straccio di una squadra importante.
> 
> Il problema è che si continuano a fare discorsi del tipo " ma che Higuain è meglio Makokiyembu del Ganer che gioca in terza diviose russa , lui si che tra 12 anni sarà il piu forte di tutti "
> 
> E c'è qualcuno che ci crede pure.



Discorso abbastanza superficiale.
Chi e il pazzo che al giorno d'oggi preferisce schierare Dolberg rispetto a Higuain in una partita di calcio ? Nessuno.

Il tutto e sempre rapportato ai soldi e ai bilanci...

Se no e pure piu semplice fare il tifoso mai contento che vuole solo campioni :
Arriva Laxalt ? Ma chi catso e ? Io voglio Marcelo.
Arriva Bakayoko ? Io volevo Kante.
Arriva Castillejo ? Io volevo Messi.
Arriva Caldara ? Io volevo Godin.

Insomma, quando qualcuno fa un nome "meno conosciuto" il senso e provare ad anticipare la concorrenza e risparmiare soldi per prendere altri rinforzi. Non vedo nessuno sano di mente preferire i scarsi (o piutosto dovrei dire le incognite) ai forti (alle certezze).


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mah sarebbe un investimento da società coi soldi... cosa che non siamo noi
> Ultimamente lo seguo poco, non so in quali condizioni sia.
> 
> Però avessimo 15 milioni da spendere li punterei decisamente su altri obiettivi più importanti e prioritari per noi.



Fermo ai box. Per il momento la carretta la sta tirando il buon vecchio Klaas-Jan Huntelaar.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Discorso abbastanza superficiale.
> Chi e il pazzo che al giorno d'oggi preferisce schierare Dolberg rispetto a Higuain in una partita di calcio ? Nessuno.
> 
> Il tutto e sempre rapportato ai soldi e ai bilanci...
> ...



Kaka? Uno con un nome così non potrebbe giocare nella Juve (Cit).

A volte le scommesse si vincono 
Noi abbiamo una lunga lista di "non certezze" che da noi son diventate leggende.

Probabile che Dolberg non lo diventi mai, ma non è che possiamo puntare solo su nomi super quotati per rilanciarci, come giustamente dici tu.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che tempismo per il tuo commento



Eh purtroppo quest'estate non ho potuto commentare il mercato e le vicende societarie insieme a voi, maledetto lavoro


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Agosto 2018)

A parte il caso specifico di Dolberg che deve fare pure i conti con gli infortuni, questi profili da campionato olandese o belga non sono da sottovalutare, perché è con questi giocatori che alcune squadre di fascia medio-alta riescono a fare affari spendendo poco. Non bisogna infarcire la squadra di scommesse, ma una-due all'anno bisogna farle, basta non farsi spennare. Chiaro che se spendi quasi 40 milioni per un Silva ti sei tarpato le ali in partenza.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo quest'estate non ho potuto commentare il mercato e le vicende societarie insieme a voi, maledetto lavoro



aahahahah intendevo in un altro senso: stavamo sfottendo e denigrando tutti i maniaci di football manager che volevano Dolberg, e tu imperterrito te ne sei uscito con un " a 10/15 milioni sarebbe un win win", perchè tu caro Silvionald ancora ci credi in questo giocatore!


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> aahahahah intendevo in un altro senso: stavamo sfottendo e denigrando tutti i maniaci di football manager che volevano Dolberg, e tu imperterrito te ne sei uscito con un " a 10/15 milioni sarebbe un win win", perchè tu caro Silvionald ancora ci credi in questo giocatore!



Dunque, a me il giocatore piace perchè è di una tecnica ed eleganza rara (come mi piace Andre Silva), e sono convinto che sia stato frenato dagli infortuni nell'ultimo periodo.
Detto ciò, un investimento di 10-15 milioni per un ragazzo di 21 anni che solo 1 anno fa sembrava pronto al decollo assoluto in europa sono spiccioli secondo me!
Poi chiaro, le cantonate si prendono, e te lo dice uno che nel 2013 criticò a spada tratta la società per non averci portato Ljajic e Maher... altri tempi!


----------



## Victorss (22 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> A parte il caso specifico di Dolberg che deve fare pure i conti con gli infortuni, questi profili da campionato olandese o belga non sono da sottovalutare, perché è con questi giocatori che alcune squadre di fascia medio-alta riescono a fare affari spendendo poco. Non bisogna infarcire la squadra di scommesse, ma una-due all'anno bisogna farle, basta non farsi spennare. Chiaro che se spendi quasi 40 milioni per un Silva ti sei tarpato le ali in partenza.



Ma infatti il momento di fare la scommessa è questo, adesso che vale poco dopo un brutto anno. Perché se quest' anno Dolberg fa bene ti sparano già 40/50 milioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro si seguono le mode. Tipo un tizio a caso che gioca nell'Ajax o Lione di turno è forte per qualcuno e automaticamente, grazie al web, diviene l'oggetto del desiderio di tutti.



Esatto, per poi essere come sempre un cesso atomico super sopravvalutato


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Discorso abbastanza superficiale.
> Chi e il pazzo che al giorno d'oggi preferisce schierare Dolberg rispetto a Higuain in una partita di calcio ? Nessuno.
> 
> Il tutto e sempre rapportato ai soldi e ai bilanci...
> ...



Concordo con te , il problema è quando si preferiscono “ i fenomeni “ ai giocatori veri fatti e finiti


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Mamma mia visto ieri sera, era un po' che non me lo "gustavo"..questo è un ce55o di proporzioni cosmiche..e pensare che c'era chi si sarebbe venduto la madre per *Gold*berg...


----------



## davidelynch (14 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia visto ieri sera, era un po' che non me lo "gustavo"..questo è un ce55o di proporzioni cosmiche..e pensare che c'era chi si sarebbe venduto la madre per *Gold*berg...



 ricordo bene....da mani nei capelli.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Febbraio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> ricordo bene....da mani nei capelli.



Menomale che i tifosi non fanno i DS, ahahahahaha. Qui Tra Clasie, Dolberg e Tielemans...


----------



## leviatano (14 Febbraio 2019)

Pippa intergalattica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Classico fenomeno da Football Manager, fortuna che io odio quei generi di giochi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo tra 2 anni nessuno saprà più chi sia



Ahahahaha mi autocito. 2 anni fa scrivevo questo.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2019)

Altro feticcio di mooolta gente qui dentro.... Avessero ascoltato voi ora andremmo in giro con Dolberg, Clasie, Maher....in giro non so dove però.

Il gol che s'è mangiato ieri....gli son tremate le gambe ed è stramazzato solo davanti la porta.


----------



## Maximo (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Altro feticcio di mooolta gente qui dentro.... Avessero ascoltato voi ora andremmo in giro con Dolberg, Clasie, Maher....in giro non so dove però.
> 
> Il gol che s'è mangiato ieri....gli son tremate le gambe ed è stramazzato solo davanti la porta.



Se si fosse mangiato un gol fatto come quello di ieri al Milan sarebbe stato messo alla berlina da tutti i tifosi. Eppure secondo alcuni qui sul forum era un fenomeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2019)

Mi sono sbagliato alla grande, ero sicuro fosse forte. Invece..

Vabbe faccio mea culpa. Non è che posso sempre avere ragione


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Un altro colpito dalla sindrome di Clasie e Maher. Bisogna prenderli con le pinze questi giocatori. Dell'Eredivisie mi convince al 100% solo Lozano. Un altro che ho paura sia un flop è Berghwin o come si scrive.


----------



## Victorss (15 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sono sbagliato alla grande, ero sicuro fosse forte. Invece..
> 
> Vabbe faccio mea culpa. Non è che posso sempre avere ragione



È ancora presto per dirlo, secondo me Dolberg infortuni permettendo esploderà. Non è affatto un cesso le qualità le ha.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Febbraio 2019)

Mai ma proprio mai piaciuto. In serie A potrebbe giocare al massimo in bassa classifica.
Poi è giovane e magari farà una discreta carriera,ma non ho mai capito le gente che ci vedesse,non eccelle in nulla e per un attaccante è una cosa piuttosto grave. Può diventare un Kalinic ad andare bene.

A differenza di Tielemans che ha talento(pronti via subito una buona prestazione col Leicester con assist)che molti criticano qui dentro,questo è sempre stato anonimo


----------



## Milanista di Milano (15 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A differenza di Tielemans che ha talento(pronti via subito una buona prestazione col Leicester con assist)che molti criticano qui dentro,questo è sempre stato anonimo



Tielemans veniva spacciato come prossimo giocatore più forte del pianeta... e ora gioca nel Leicester?


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2019)

Forse se c'è un motivo se noi siamo qui e i dirigenti sono dove sono.


----------



## Black (15 Febbraio 2019)

ho visto azione all'ultimo minuto contro il Real e si è mangiato un gol clamoroso. E' normale che i giocatori che appaiono forti in campionati tipo Olanda e Portogallo, possano poi far fatica a confermarsi. D'altronde se non si può prendere i giocatori già pronti, qualche scommessa bisogna farla.
per fortuna l'abbiamo evitato questo qua, anche se poi siamo andati a prendere Silva...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Trovo scorretto il modo in cui certa gente spara sentenze su certi giocatori. Il ragazzo negli ultimi due anni ha avuto infortuni che gli hanno impedito di giocare diverse partite all’anno, tipicamente più di dieci. Prima di stroncare un ragazzo di 21 anni ci andrei cauto. Da qui a definirlo un campione ce ne passa, ma non mi pare manco molto corretto definire cesso un giocatore del genere. Quest’anno, nonostante gli infortuni, viaggia alla media di un gol ogni 118 minuti in eredivisie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Trovo scorretto il modo in cui certa gente spara sentenze su certi giocatori. Il ragazzo negli ultimi due anni ha avuto infortuni che gli hanno impedito di giocare diverse partite all’anno, tipicamente più di dieci. Prima di stroncare un ragazzo di 21 anni ci andrei cauto. Da qui a definirlo un campione ce ne passa, ma non mi pare manco molto corretto definire cesso un giocatore del genere. Quest’anno, nonostante gli infortuni, *viaggia alla media di un gol ogni 118 minuti in eredivisie*.



Il problema è che parliamo di un campionato penoso..dove perfino Pellè faceva il fenomeno..
Soprattutto per gli attaccanti giocare in un campionato così mette in evidenza oltre i veri meriti..difensori scarsi, gioco poco tattico, marcature blande e portieri mediocri..

Per me il parallelo è sempre, se uno segna 15 gol in Eredivisie in un campionato serio ne fa 7 se va bene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che parliamo di un campionato penoso..dove perfino Pellè faceva il fenomeno..
> Soprattutto per gli attaccanti giocare in un campionato così mette in evidenza oltre i veri meriti..difensori scarsi, gioco poco tattico, marcature blande e portieri mediocri..
> 
> Per me il parallelo è sempre, se uno segna 15 gol in Eredivisie in un campionato serio ne fa 7 se va bene


Secondo me le cose non stanno così. Anche Mertens e Suarez giocavano in Olanda. Sia chiaro, lungi da me difendere a spada tratta Dolberg, pur ritenendolo un talento. Vorrei vederlo con più continuità prima di trarre giudizi definitivi su di lui, in una stagione dove possa disputare tutte le partite senza stare fuori ogni volta due mesi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le cose non stanno così. Anche Mertens e Suarez giocavano in Olanda. Sia chiaro, lungi da me difendere a spada tratta Dolberg, pur ritenendolo un talento. Vorrei vederlo con più continuità prima di trarre giudizi definitivi su di lui, in una stagione dove possa disputare tutte le partite senza stare fuori ogni volta due mesi...



Ma infatti Suarez in quel campionato segnava 20/30 gol a stagione..


----------



## Igor91 (15 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Forse se c'è un motivo se noi siamo qui e i dirigenti sono dove sono.



Frase da fissare, incorniciare e mettere come immagine di copertina del forum.

È una cosa che mi ripeto ogni volta che leggo commenti come "è fortissimoh!! Perchè non lo comprano??? Incopetentih!!!!!".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Frase da fissare, incorniciare e mettere come immagine di copertina del forum.
> 
> È una cosa che mi ripeto ogni volta che leggo commenti come "è fortissimoh!! Perchè non lo comprano??? Incopetentih!!!!!".



Dipende dai dirigenti, per esempio perfino il mio cane avrebbe lavorato meglio di Mirabelli.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Febbraio 2019)

A parità di età, nell'Ajax, Dolberg sta segnando più di quanto segnava Ibra 15 anni fa. Di giocatori che sono esplosi dopo i 23-24 anni è piena la storia, aspetterei per bollare Dolberg come schiappa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Febbraio 2019)

Non è per nulla scarso.
Diventerà un attaccante di grande spessore.
Io lo prenderei ancora.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Suarez in quel campionato segnava 20/30 gol a stagione..


Suarez ha giocato anche molto più di lui. Dolberg mediamente salta 12 partite all’anno in campionato nelle ultime due stagioni. 
Inoltre 30 gol Suarez li ha segnati nella quarta stagione in Olanda. Dico solo di andarci piano con i giudizi, senza bollare come bidone un giocatore di questa età.


----------



## leviatano (15 Febbraio 2019)

la questione è che nell'eredivisie perfino Pellè sembrava una ira di Dio.
In europa è tutta un'altra cosa, dalla sua ha 21 anni quindi tutto ha tutto davanti per poter esplodere, certo che vedendo con il Real non mi ha fatto tutta questa impressione da essere uno dei massimi talenti europei come De ligt.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Suarez ha giocato anche molto più di lui. Dolberg mediamente salta 12 partite all’anno in campionato nelle ultime due stagioni.
> Inoltre 30 gol Suarez li ha segnati nella quarta stagione in Olanda. Dico solo di andarci piano con i giudizi, senza bollare come bidone un giocatore di questa età.



Allora scendiamo direttamente nel tecnico: giocatore che non eccelle in nulla, non è rapido, la tecnica è nella media, se la cava un po' in acrobazia ma non è nemmeno un rapace d'area..

Direi che le doti non sono proprio impressionanti..aggiungiamoci anche che mi pare molto "molle" anche come atteggiamento..

Scusa ma secondo me Cutrone è molto meglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è per nulla scarso.
> Diventerà un attaccante di grande spessore.
> Io lo prenderei ancora.



Niente non molli  come per Clasie


----------



## Djici (15 Febbraio 2019)

Stravedevo per lui è per me rimane un talento purissimo.
Ha avuto molti problemi con il fisico.
Io se non avessimo già 2 prime punte come Piatek e Cutrone lo prenderei.


----------



## leviatano (15 Febbraio 2019)

io mi piglierei Jovic al confronto.


----------



## danjr (15 Febbraio 2019)

sotto porta ha la stessa consistenza di Casper il fantasma


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente non molli  come per Clasie



Se si abbandona un'idea alla prima difficoltà evidentemente non si era molto convinti... io parlo solo se sono convinto al 100%


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non vale Cutrone.


----------



## Maximo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non vale Cutrone.



Non vale una scarpa di Cutrone


----------

